# Giant Defy Advanced vs Cervelo RS



## robpar

Anybody had a chance to compare these two?
Assuming similar components: is there that much difference between them?

Thanks!


----------



## Comer

I had an RS, then an S3. Today I'm picking up my 2010 Defy Advanced 0. I'll let you know what I think after a few rides.


----------



## robpar

Comer said:


> I had an RS, then an S3. Today I'm picking up my 2010 Defy Advanced 0. I'll let you know what I think after a few rides.


 I'd love to hear your comments. The Cervelo dealer is very far from me and they want $100 bucks for a trial ride (they'll credit the $ to the purchase)

I'm also looking at Defy Advanced 0

Thanks!


----------



## Comer

I'll let you know after I get a few rides and make my personal adjustments. I saw the bike today, I didn't bring it home because of work commitments, but the advanced 0 is a nice looking bike.


----------



## Comer

Hope these pictures come through. Sorry, I can't figure out how to post a picture. The bike weighs 16.2 lbs with Look Keo pedals and carbon cages.


----------



## Coolhand

robpar said:


> I'd love to hear your comments. The Cervelo dealer is very far from me and they want $100 bucks for a trial ride (they'll credit the $ to the purchase)
> 
> I'm also looking at Defy Advanced 0
> 
> Thanks!


$100 for a trial ride-- no way. I would just get the Giant (love the Rabobank color scheme if it is available in that model).


----------



## orangeclymer

robpar said:


> I'd love to hear your comments. The Cervelo dealer is very far from me and they want $100 bucks for a trial ride (they'll credit the $ to the purchase)
> 
> Thanks!


WOW first i've heard of a shop charging for a test ride,  fuggum


----------



## Comer

robpar, I posted some comment in the wanted a defy advanced frameset thread. Hope it helps, if you have any further questions or want any info let me know. Take care.





robpar said:


> I'd love to hear your comments. The Cervelo dealer is very far from me and they want $100 bucks for a trial ride (they'll credit the $ to the purchase)
> 
> I'm also looking at Defy Advanced 0
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Weinbergfahrer

You have a PM!


----------



## Weinbergfahrer

*Beauty Shot...*

... courtesy of 'Comer', I'm posting here a beauty shot of his Defy Advanced. With this fitting setting, that pic may just end up in the Giant sales brochures for the upcoming season!  

Thanks again, Comer!


----------



## Comer

Thanks Johann. Hey what did think of the S3, it was a cool bike too.


----------



## Weinbergfahrer

It's a classy bike, no doubt about that... but just not my type of ride! 

Would you want me to post a pic of it, too?

BTW, just to satisfy my (and maybe others') curiousity: would you mind to repeat that beauty shot at the pool with the Cervelo's Zipps? Pleeeease.... 

And one more thing: is this the original saddle on the Defy?


----------



## Comer

Yes, the saddle that came on the Defy is the Antares carbon, I had the Antares Ti on my S3.

I sold the Zipps with my S3 because the guy's wheelset wouldn't work, sorry.

I don't mind if you publish the S3 pic, or the one with Zipp on the front, those were the 09 404's a great wheelset.





Weinbergfahrer said:


> It's a classy bike, no doubt about that... but just not my type of ride!
> 
> Would you want me to post a pic of it, too?
> 
> BTW, just to satisfy my (and maybe others') curiousity: would you mind to repeat that beauty shot at the pool with the Cervelo's Zipps? Pleeeease....
> 
> And one more thing: is this the original saddle on the Defy?


----------



## Quest08

Weinbergfahrer said:


> ... courtesy of 'Comer', I'm posting here a beauty shot of his Defy Advanced. With this fitting setting, that pic may just end up in the Giant sales brochures for the upcoming season!
> 
> Thanks again, Comer!


Holy Shift! That is a stunning bike!:thumbsup:


----------



## Comer

Thanks, it rides well too.





Quest08 said:


> Holy Shift! That is a stunning bike!:thumbsup:


----------



## robpar

Comer said:


> Yes, the saddle that came on the Defy is the Antares carbon, I had the Antares Ti on my S3.
> 
> I sold the Zipps with my S3 because the guy's wheelset wouldn't work, sorry.
> 
> I don't mind if you publish the S3 pic, or the one with Zipp on the front, those were the 09 404's a great wheelset.


So... do you like it as well as the Cervelo RS?


----------



## Comer

robpar, that's a very good question. The bikes are different in many ways. I had my RS built with Mavic Kysrium SL's and SRAM Red, the same bars and stem and a Selle Italia Team Edition saddle as compared to the carbon Antares.

The Defy is about 11 ounces heavier than the RS, could be the 25mm tires and the Red compared to the 7900 DA.

The RS was a very nice bike, really liked to climb, a little twitchy on the downhills but overall handled very well. I did feel it wanted to push slightly to the outside in turns, nothing drastic but it wasn't the sharp handler of my S3 or my Felt F1. The Defy turns between the RS and the S3. I feel the Defy is more stable on the downhills. 

The ride quality is very close, both bikes are great for four hour plus rides. The finish quality of the Defy is superior to the RS, but Cervelo's necessarily known for their quality finish, more for their performance which is excellent.

Riding the Giant is a little more relaxing, this may sound crazy but when riding a Cervelo, especially the S3 and the RS to a certain extent it's almost like you are expected to ride strong, lol. It's a lot of pressure, lol. The Giant doesn't have the bling factor of the Cervelos. But don't get me wrong I am very happy with the Defy. It's a very well put together bike and offers and excellent ride.

When I pulled up to my first group ride on it they were bagging on me for getting rid of my S3 for the Giant. Honestly, I'm glad I did. I've got over 20 hours on the bike and am quite pleased with my purchase. One more thing, I've never owned a bike with the tapered steerer tube, you can really feel the difference in the front end stiffness, I like it.

I do prefer the Red to the DA 7900 except for the crank, the DA crank is the best crank I've ever owned. It's so stiff going to the big ring is a pleasant experience, absolutely no hesitation, quite nice since the RS shifted really well like the Giant, but the S3 had difficulty with good shifting. 

The bike is a M/L, if you are ever in Orlando contact me and I'll let you take it out for a ride. Hope this information is helpful.

I guess the bottom line is that both the RS and the Defy are nice bikes. Currently I'm glad I have my Defy. If I could reduce the picture I would post one of my RS for you.


----------



## Weinbergfahrer

*Regarding weight...*

...I did a bit of math to see, where the weight differences could be found.

Interestingly, these two bikes are really pretty close together in the weight department. 
However, one disclaimer applies: the only published weight I could find for the RS frameset is for a 2009 model in size 56 cm. I don't know, what model year Comer's RS actually is.

So here it goes: 

*Frameset*
Cervelo RS (2009): 1493 g (frameset only); plus 170 g (ex.: Ritchey WCS Carbon seat post)
Defy Advanced (2009): 1759 g (frameset incl. seat post)

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

*Group Set*
Cervelo RS (2009): SRAM Red: 1928 g
Defy Advanced (2009): Dura Ace 7900: 2045 g

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

*Wheel Set (incl. skewers)*
Cervelo RS (2009): Mavic Ksyrium SL: 1485 g
Defy Advanced (2009): Shimano WH-7850-C24-TL: 1515 g

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

*Tires*
Cervelo RS (2009): Continental GP Attack/Force: 370 g 
Defy Advanced (2009): Michelin Pro3Race: 400 g

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

*Total*
Cervelo RS (2009): 5446 g
Defy Advanced (2009): 5719 g

*Difference:*
Defy Advanced (2009): + 273 g (9.6 ounces)

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

So obviously the weight difference between these two bikes isn't so big, that it should affect the buying decision... at least not in my book! :idea: 

Have a nice day!


----------



## robpar

orangeclymer said:


> WOW first i've heard of a shop charging for a test ride,  fuggum


 They won't let you just "test ride it". Before you take the bike, they will go thru a fitting session. You bring your pedals, shoes and saddle. They fit the bike and then you can take it for a "ride"... I guess it makes sense... I just don't want to spend 100 bucks to see if I'm going to like it...


----------



## Comer

The Antares wasn't released when I had my RS, I had the Selle Italia Team Edition, a great saddle.



robpar said:


> So... do you like it as well as the Cervelo RS?


----------



## jlich10r

I've got the 2010 defy Advanced 0, with a different headset. Large frame same pedals just barely over 16 lbs.
The Giant website shows the carbon stem, here's my picture. I put the tubless tites on with no goo, actual weights I saved 40 grams per wheel. Love the bike after about 500 miles. at 205 pounds I keep waiting to break something when I stand up to beat the little guys on the short steep hills. Really you can't go wrong with either bike. The Cervelo has the lighter frame will still be around after the DA7900 is worn out.


----------

